# Driving



## cowgurl_up (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I am in the process of teaching my boy to drive and I would love to see everyones driving pictures! Also, if you drive at shows, please explain to me what the different driving classes are?!?!




I have no idea where my boy would fit for driving classes. He reminds me of a little western pleasure horse with his head carried more level and a little pitter patter trot.





I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Fancy Me (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few of my training to drive pictures. This was her fist time that we tried it and she was great. hope to do it again soon. not sure when though. cant wait to see every one's pictures!

As you can see Fancy is very fuzzy right now...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Fancy Me, your horse is quite pretty



and you've got some great and appropriate equipment on her but may I make a suggestion? Try running the lines through the lowest loops down on her sides as this helps prevent her from spinning to face you and allows you to keep better contact on the reins while she gets through the inevitable green horse sillies. Move back to the highest rings right before you switch to the driving saddle and actually get her ready to hitch. The higher the rings = the more advanced the horse. Using lower rings lets you use the rein to help hold her hip on the circle and teach her to bend. You might also move the surcingle back just a little bit.

I want to post some of my newer combined driving pictures but don't have them loaded yet so I'll settle for the only recent photo I do have online.






Here are two show pictures from July:











Both of those were taken at the Beavercreek CDE during the cones section where cantering is allowed.

Leia


----------



## love_casper (Nov 1, 2007)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Fancy Me, your horse is quite pretty
> 
> 
> 
> and you've got some great and appropriate equipment on her but may I make a suggestion? Try running the lines through the lowest loops down on her sides as this helps prevent her from spinning to face you and allows you to keep better contact on the reins while she gets through the inevitable green horse sillies. Move back to the highest rings right before you switch to the driving saddle and actually get her ready to hitch. The higher the rings = the more advanced the horse. Using lower rings lets you use the rein to help hold her hip on the circle and teach her to bend. You might also move the surcingle back just a little bit.


OOHHH that makes sense!!!!!! OH!





I was the one holding the reigns in those pics, and thus was I who assemble it that way. And she did, in fact, turn around to face me, now i see why! Thanks for the tip Leia, will do next time.

I'm getting my Ghost driving here soon too, will post pics when our cart comes.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 2, 2007)

Green horses will definitely turn around on you and they'll still try to do it with the lines run low. It's just easier to stop them that way and at least if they succeed your reins won't be all twisted up!



It also helps keep your surcingle centered. A harness saddle has a gullet and shaped pads (or at least it should) that keep it in place against any lateral force. A shapeless nylon surcingle like we both have will simply spin around the barrel if you apply pressure with the reins in the top rings, vastly limiting its usability for double-longing (making the horse move around you instead of following behind them.) Believe me, I've been very glad Kody has a solid "Whoa" the few times that's happened to me! It's a lot easier to run the lines down the sides and use the one around the butt to keep their body straight while they're learning their job.

Now back to your regularly scheduled topic! Sorry about the hijack Cowgurl Up.





Leia


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pictures!! No problem at all Leia! I am learning too as my boy goes. I have helped teach big horses to drive, but was always assisted. This is my first attempt by myself! Any advice is always appriciated!!!!


----------



## Katie Iceton (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is fun winter driving!!


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 3, 2007)

Lucky you to have snow to sled in!



No snow where I live!

Here's a couple of mine:











You can see more pics of horses driving at here


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 3, 2007)

wiccanz said:


>


Oh gosh I



that little guy!


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't wait to see you out and about with him Helen!


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 3, 2007)

Neither can I!!! And I think he feels the same way..hurry up harness!

Oh, I clipped him yesterday, he looks super! Really Golden, will try get a piccy for you tomorrow..I am SO lucky!!!

ETA..sorry for hi-jacking the thread! I'll stop now


----------



## Warpony (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have any driving pics myself, and I am early into training my mare but we just took our first ground driving trip down the road and she was a champ. I'm enjoying seeing all the pics posted, can't wait for more!



hobbyhorse23 said:


>


Is that a Hyperbike cart? I LOVE IT. I want one, but... is it hard to get in and out of them? Just looking at the pictures I can't figure out in my mind any graceful way of getting in and out. lol.



Katie Iceton said:


> Here is fun winter driving!!



OH!!! That looks fun! I'd love to have runners for my cart.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 3, 2007)

Warpony said:


> Is that a Hyperbike cart? I LOVE IT. I want one, but... is it hard to get in and out of them? Just looking at the pictures I can't figure out in my mind any graceful way of getting in and out. lol.


Yes, that's my Hyperbike. It's way too much fun! I couldn't figure out how to get in at first either, but then again I had the same experience with my first show cart.



With the horse hitched and ready to go and the reins in your hand you approach from the wheel area and step over the shaft behind the stirrup and in front of the wheel. Once that foot is on the ground you shift your weight to it, step over with the other leg, then sit down and put each foot up in the stirrup. It's pretty quick and easy once you get the hang of it! Just make sure your horse stands well before attempting this. What is easy with a stationary horse becomes suicidal if they start lunging forward (I know this from experience).





Leia


----------



## Warpony (Nov 4, 2007)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Warpony said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a Hyperbike cart? I LOVE IT. I want one, but... is it hard to get in and out of them? Just looking at the pictures I can't figure out in my mind any graceful way of getting in and out. lol.
> ...



Thanks for the walk through. Doesn't sound too hard just a little awkward. I REALLY want a hyperbike, hehehe.


----------



## Devon (Nov 4, 2007)

Of My Geldings short 2007 Driving Career






Why does he have to be a dork he was so good when he was being Good in the harness LOL















Love His Beautiful Neck In This One










CDE- Water Hazard, On The Trail.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!!! And I am learning so much extra! I love the sleigh runners!!! And now I know what a hyperbike looks like!!!

Anybody else with pictures?


----------



## shoeboxstables (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh! I've got LOTS! Here are some that I already have uploaded though:

Diva:




























Annie: (this is an old one!)






And even older, driving my trainer's QH Buddy:






And even OLDER, about 5 years back driving a Gypsy Vanner gelding aptly named Bandit (that my trainer was training):






Trainer Sue and Bandit:






Here's my old driving instructer's website, she's got some awesome big horses that drive:

http://www.combineddriving.com/


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 6, 2007)

Neat pictures!!! You have very pretty horses! I love the biggies too! I am going to be one of those goofy people who has miniature, of course a couple of QH/Paints, and a couple big ones. I would love to have a Gypsy Vanner or a Friesian!


----------



## Erica (Nov 6, 2007)

Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet- 2007 National Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving


----------



## HJF (Nov 6, 2007)

35" Country pleasure horse-
















CP under gelding who is currently for sale-


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's mine. He does well in country pleasure and obstacle driving. I hope one day to do VSE with him but the closest competition is 4 hours away. I also want to do the speed events with him.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 7, 2007)

Driving my main man, Chili Pepper... we do combined driving


























My other driving gelding, Midnight. We are part of a mini horse driving drill team, lots of fun



But these photos are from some of our few tries at show driving (the young girl is my friend's daughter):











Even though I no longer own Sheik, we did a lot of different driving... combined driving, trails, obstacle, drill team, parades... (bummer, don't have the driving obstacle photos on my photobucket acct!)
















And hubby and his 23 y/o boy Concho, they do combined driving and the drill team:
















And this boy just went to the trainers 1.5 weeks ago to learn to drive, will be hubby's combined driving horse (Cruiser)






Jessi


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 8, 2007)

What great driving pictures! Everyone's horses look great! Now, will someone with the CP horses explain to me what about them makes it is CP horse? I am trying to figure out what catagory my boy falls into as I hope to be able to show him in driving next year.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MInx (Nov 8, 2007)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Fancy Me, your horse is quite pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



Hi Maxine here and I just have to tell Leia how much I love your carts and that harness is wonderful! Is that a Camptown Harness? *

Also to Fancy ME, I like your Little Fancy Me! I think you're getting a good start!

Maxine


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Maxine!



Yes, that's a Camptown Harness being used with an Ozark Mtn. Carriage harness bridle and put to a Graham Carriage Works Hyperbike and a Bellcrown Minicrown. I LOVE my Bellcrown! Best thing I ever bought.



It rides like a dream and looks great.

Leia


----------



## joylee123 (Nov 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Here are two of my terribly green horses:[/SIZE]

LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler and Vali Mini Ranch Painted Breeze, [SIZE=12pt]with one of my 4H kids on board



[/SIZE]

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...23/Horsey22.png

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joylee123/4H2.jpg


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 18, 2007)

What great pictures! I have enjoyed this post


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 18, 2007)

My boys and I don't know what we are doing when it comes to driving, but we have fun doing it!!

Dress up driving:






Cat driving:






Little boy driving:


----------



## Shari (Nov 18, 2007)

Leia, Is the Ozark bridle better than the Camptown one?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 18, 2007)

Shari said:


> Leia, Is the Ozark bridle better than the Camptown one?


It's an aesthetics thing- I personally don't like the look of the blinkers and blinker stay on the sport harness bridle. The Ozark one I have has that special fancy browband I got and good blinkers and to me just looks nicer. If you asked Kody though, he prefers the Camptown! The curved crown spares his little ears. (It's the one thing we argue over where I've put my preferences over his. On the other hand, I cut him some slack for headshaking and trying to rub on people when he's in the one I prefer.



)

Leia


----------

